# Are there any charities that accept old spectacles



## JP1234 (9 May 2011)

Yes I have googled but nothing came up!

We have around 8 pairs of old glasses lying around the house, mostly mine ( been a glasses wearer for 20+ years) and a couple my son had which he just outgrew. They are of no use to us as the prescriptions are wrong and it's as cheap when I get a new prescription to just get new frames.

I am loathe to throw them out if they can be put to good use but nowhere seems to want them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## flossie (9 May 2011)

I hand mine into the opticians (Specsavers) - they have a charity where they are reglazed, repaired etc and sent over to Africa.


----------



## JP1234 (9 May 2011)

thanks for that.

 I actually get my glasses from specsavers but never thought to ask them.


----------



## flossie (9 May 2011)

I had a clearout after unpacking boxes in my new house - 8 pairs!  Not sure i even remember buying that many pairs over the years!


----------



## Armada (10 May 2011)

Lions Clubs throughout Ireland also have an ongoing Used Spectacle collection project.

PM me for further information if required.


----------



## JP1234 (11 May 2011)

Armada said:


> Lions Clubs throughout Ireland also have an ongoing Used Spectacle collection project.
> 
> PM me for further information if required.



Oops sorry, I only just saw this, will bear it in mind next time but I dropped off all the old specs in Specsavers today!


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Mar 2014)

Resurrecting this old thread as I dropped into Specsavers and Insight opticians but neither recycle old spectacles any longer.  Just wondering if anyone still accepts them?  Trying to avoid posting them, if there is anyone  in Tallaght that would be great.


----------



## bob_bob (23 Apr 2014)

Sue Ellen said:


> Resurrecting this old thread as I dropped into Specsavers and Insight opticians but neither recycle old spectacles any longer.  Just wondering if anyone still accepts them?  Trying to avoid posting them, if there is anyone  in Tallaght that would be great.



Thats odd.  I dropped in a pair in to Specsavers on Westmoreland Street last week and another pair back in March.  What makes you think that Specsavers have stopped taking them?


----------



## AgathaC (23 Apr 2014)

Yes, according to their website, Specsavers do take them for recycling.


----------



## elcato (23 Apr 2014)

> Resurrecting this old thread as I dropped into Specsavers and Insight opticians but neither recycle old spectacles any longer.


Are you sure they were a specsavers shop ? You shoulda gone to Specsavers - boom boom


----------



## hazelgreen (23 Apr 2014)

I donated glasses to Specsavers in Nutgrove Sh C in last few months.  They take both the frame and the lens  for reuse.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Apr 2014)

I went into the branch in The Square and they told me that they don't accept them any longer.  Strange, perhaps its just that branch


----------



## ladybird (24 Apr 2014)

My family's optician in Carlow Town takes old specs out to Africa and uses them in his eye clinic out there. He does a lot for charity locally as well.

I don't know if he is a registered charity but we consider him one 
He has a box in store for it and is out there at the moment (or was last week)

I can't remember rules but will post name and address as it's in a good cause and i'm not pm'ing zillions of posters!

Bernard Jennings Opticians, Dublin Street, Carlow.

HTH

Ladybird


----------

